# Is Lawson's Loppi Cash Only?



## heartface

If I order something online and choose to pay in a Lawson using Loppi, do I have to pay by cash, or can I use my Suica/Edy (and earn points)?


----------



## Joppa

heartface said:


> If I order something online and choose to pay in a Lawson using Loppi, do I have to pay by cash, or can I use my Suica/Edy (and earn points)?


It's indeed cash only to be settled with a cashier within 30 min. Credit cards, edy or any form of electronic money aren't accepted.


----------

